# Firemouth and Emerald Green Cory Cat (Brochis splendens)



## ChromisBeginis (Oct 4, 2005)

Hello,

I have a 55g tank with:
One 2.25" Firemouth,
Seven, blackskirt Tetra's 
and 
now 2 Emerald Cory cats

Here is the deal, my Firemouth keeps harrassing the Emerald Green Cory cats :x 
that I added to the tank a few weeks ago.
He goes on a constant Cory cat hunt in the tank, finds them and then attacks :x :x

At first I was not concerned because the Cory cats appeared to be resilient to his attacks except for some torn finnage. Also these are a larger type Cory, not the smallish ones.

But recently he killed the smallest one :roll: 

I really like these catfish, they adda lot of excitement to the tank, but I can t give up on my Firemouth now. Its the first cichlid that I have had that actually is growing to a nice size and shape (not to mention color)  .

Any experiences mixing these two???

My guess is that I need to have a group of atleast six Cory cats to help spread the aggression from the Firemouth, probably ones that are a little more grown.

Also, He used to pick on the Tetra's and now leaves them alone, so my hope is that after a while he will adjust to the Corys and leave them.

Also, I want eventually get more Firemouths, so would that take his mind off the Cory cats?

Thanks in advance for any help or ideas, there has to be someone out there who has mixed these two.

Bill


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I haven't mix cories and firemouths, but have many other cichlids. Most don't like cories. Even some dwarves (Nannacara) will harass them even in large tanks exactly as you discribed.

More firemouths might help, hard to say. Also remember cories should always be in groups of at least 6. In this case it would help so the firemouth would have a hard time targeting just one.

But becuase firemouth are sand sifters sort to speak, they probably will always be intolerant of cories ... it's a compitition thing.


----------



## ChromisBeginis (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah, I know, I should have probably started out with a group of 6 :roll:

I know someone here posted a picture of green corys and Firemouths together in a tank, so I think it can be done, but then again, who knows...

I think you are right, the problem is that the Firemouth is a sand sifter :fish:


----------

